

High performance HTML - eloycoto
https://samdutton.wordpress.com/2015/04/02/high-performance-html/

======
ceequof

      Use <em> and <strong> rather than <i> and <b>: <em> and 
      <strong> add meaning, not styling hints.
    

Strong disagree. What _actual information_ does <em> provide over <i>?

